# Favourite walks cycle rides.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have tried to search for walks. cycle rides Unsucsefull.

Do you have a favourite walk, cycle ride preferably from a site or cl.

Nothing too long or strenous as Lady p carries the rucksack. :lol: 

Anywere in the uk to start but additional in France etc would go into my file.


Thanks

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Right I will start it off for you

http://www.crabandwinkle.org/route_1.htm

Staying in the area http://www.locationstocamp.com/canterbury


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There is the Brampton Valley line along an old railway track. There are a couple of good tunnels to go through.

Brampton Valley Way

Derek


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi good too see some one else into cycling you could join me going from workington-sunderland starting boxing day if you want .
but if not take a look at CTC lots of rides on that site


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Dave,

Not a million miles away from you (therefore a day trip from home, only, I would have thought) but how about going around Carsington Water near Ashbourne. There is a pathway all the way round (total distance about 8 miles) that is suitable for cycling or walking. Plus, if you set off from the visitor centre car-park, you know for certain that there is a warming cuppa or cooling ice-cream awating you at the end, as it's a circular route.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Dave

From Thetford C&CC site there are Forestry Commission roads / tracks that connect to the Peddars Way or you can just meander around the (usually quiet) lanes.

Be warned, though - in my experience all routes in the area lead to the Chequers Inn at Thompson. 8O 8O

Mike

Edit: Oops! Wrong club.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There is also these in the Peak District - Trails

Also there are cycle trails reservoirs like Rutland or Grafham.

Derek


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*favourite walks cycle rides*

rutland water,alton water,grafon water all good for both with nearby camping and other activities.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Firewood I am not a keen cyclist but do stick it on the mh.
workington to sunderland thats a ride on the suzuki.

My dads from sunderland.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Start from the Caravan Club site at Clumber Park and there are lots of interesting cycle rides and walks in the park. They range from dead easy to off-road experiences but there's always something interesting - village, house, tea shop, garden, lake - at the end. There's even a National Trust cycle repair and hire shop in the park.

Well worth a stay but, unless things have changed, put your bike in the warden's locked storage overnight as bikes have been stolen from the site.

G


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Stacksteads Farm at Ingleton is a brilliant base for cycling and walking. Either do the waterfall walk or go up Ingleborough.
Cycle up to Horton then Ribblehead and a fast finish back to Ingleton.
Oh and the chippy and Inglesports cafe are not to be missed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks all, 

Grizzly
I live about 7 miles from Clumber park and was looking for a change. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Overseas . . . parts of the Nantes to Brest Canal take a bit of beating. :wink: 

We did it last year and could send you details if/when you fancy it.

Dave


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Kinder scout from Hayfield CCC,

Done it dozens of times and still one of my all time fave's(with excellent food and drink afterwards at The Sportsman pub)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Most sites in the Lakes.

Coniston CC site has a walk and cycle route through the top of the site which leads to many more routes. 

Castlerigg Hall Keswick or CC&C site Keswick are a good base for as much walking as anyone could ever manage


Richard...


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

French Aires. 

Froncles (Burgundy) right on the Canal de la Marne a la Saone WONDERFUL. Hook up 3 euros per night plus an extra 1.50 for water.

Fontet (Aquitaine) right by the Canal Lateral a la Garonne which is what the Canal du Midi becomes as it passes westwards through Toulouse. Again wonderful at 8 euros per night inc. hook up but well worth the price.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

If published collections of routes are of any interest, you could try

Verterbrate Publishing

http://www.v-outdoor.co.uk/products/index.php?prodCategory=Cycling

or Cicerone Press

http://www.cicerone.co.uk/product/index.cfm/menu/36/cid/48/catalogue/cycling

Mike


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Seen as we are looking for international walks......how about this from the campsite at Corvra in Badia, Italian Dolomites.

You can do this right from the campsite :wink: 

And yes, I was taking the pic!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would not let Lady p loose on the last one. :lol: 

Dave p

Thanks all.
they will all be posted into my must do a walk book.

Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Bimobil said:


> Seen as we are looking for international walks......how about this from the campsite at Corvra in Badia, Italian Dolomites.
> 
> You can do this right from the campsite :wink:
> 
> And yes, I was taking the pic!


You got your van up there?

Respect man, respect :wink:.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Our favourite local spot for easy walks is staying at CC Wharfedale at Grassington.

From the site its like a clover leaf of walks ranging from 3 miles to 15 miles, all relatively easy and take in moors, woodland, river and field walking.

We will be there next week for half term, a walk we intend doing is catching the bus to Kettlewell and walking back along the river.

PM me if you require any further info.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Are you in the CClub?

Campney Grange CL
Bucknall
Lincs

Great CL next to the Viking way and loads of easy flat walks in the area.
Also at the end of the lane is the Lincs Water Rail Way, a cyclepath from Boston to Lincoln, mostly along a disused railway and adjacent to the River Witham.
Bardney and Woodhall Spa both within easy flat cycling distance.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5554

http://www.campneygrange.co.uk/

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/sustrans-near-you/midlands/lincolnshire










Pete


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Another one for France is La Baie de la Somme where you can either use the Aires at Le Crotoy or St.Valery-sur-Somme but we found a little gem of a campsite called La Safriere at Morlay-Ponthoile. The cycling is brilliant, totally flat for miles with many. many good cycle paths. Haven't long been back.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here and here
chapter


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Bimobil said:


> Seen as we are looking for international walks......how about this from the campsite at Corvra in Badia, Italian Dolomites.
> 
> You can do this right from the campsite :wink:
> 
> And yes, I was taking the pic!


WOW! now that looks fun!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Started a similar thread a while back and got some lovely ideas.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-53473-.html

The book you want is this, majority are circular routes that are great when taking the van. The one for just over a fiver is amazing with free postage as the one I had cost £9 to post to me.

http://books.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html...aa&_osacat=171243&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the information.
Now all i need to do is get Lady p to repair the puncture and get me some comfy walking shoes.

Dave p


----------

